# HD-DVD BOGO at Amazon



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Amazon is finally having one of these sales. At the link you will see a list of movies to choose from. Also next week from 12/16 to 12/22 BB is having a buy one get one free also. Merry Christmas..:yay:



Buy One HD-DVD and get a Second HD-DVD Free!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD Bogo at Amazon*

Wow, this was not bad at all - I ordered 4 HD DVD's and the total was $34.82.

They apparently took the 10% promo discount off the entire order prior to removing the price of the two free DVD's (in effect, applying a full-price discount off the _free_ discs).


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: HD DVD Bogo at Amazon*

Thats a great deal, I got 4 myself but I didn't get the 10%. I will be buying a few more next week at the BB bogo.:jump:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HD DVD Bogo at Amazon*

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks for letting us know about this!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD Bogo at Amazon*

Yes, thank you very much. I bought two HD DVDs today using the Amazon BOGO sale thanks to your heads up. :yay:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD Bogo at Amazon*

How do you get 10% off?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: HD DVD Bogo at Amazon*

That 10% off was an old promotion that is still effective for several Amazon shoppers. If you purchased 3 HD-DVDs you got 10% off all HD-DVD products for 1 year.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: HD DVD Bogo at Amazon*

Don't forget Best Buy next week guy's, They will have alot of titles available if your store has a good selection. I am holding off on the new Bourne movie until then. Sometimes they will exclude new releases but the last time I got Transformers the day it came out and it worked then so we will see.:clap:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: HD DVD Bogo at Amazon*

Went into BB yesterday and was immediately reminded of exactly why it had been almost a year since I'd been in that place. Does service possibly get any worse at any brick and mortar in the country? They are the worst shopping experience I have ever encountered...furthermore almost ALL of the good titles were already sold out and yep, you guessed it: Probably won't have anymore in during the sale...Finally did find 2 titles, but then had to wait in their "sheep pen" line that leads to countless registers, but only 3 open. I started baying like a sheep and got a pretty good crowd following my lead. They actually opened one more register.
Bottom line...it wasn't worth it, and I won't go back even if they're giving them away!!!
BB...you ARE THE WORST!

Oh, and sorry for the rant, I really am not a Christmas grinch...I love Christmas!

Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This promotion is still active in case you missed out early on!


----------

